# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  التوسل بالامام الحسين عليه السلام لقضاء الحوائج

## السيـدة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيماللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهمبسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على خير خلقه محمد وآله الطيبين الطاهرين
اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على السيد الزاهد والإمام العابد الراكع الساجد ولي الملك الماجد وقتيل الكافر والجاحد زين المنابر والمساجد صاحب المحنة والكرب والبلاء المدفون بأرض كربلاء سبط رسول الثقلين ونور العينين مولانا ومولى الكونين الإمام الشهيد أبا عبد الله الحسين,
الصلاة والسلام عليك أيها الشهيد المظلوم يا ابن رسول الله يا ابن أمير المؤمنين يا ابن فاطمة الزهراء يا سيدنا ومولانا
يا حسين (10 مرات)
إنا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك إلى الله وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا في الدنيا والآخرة
يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله (3 مرات)
اللهم صل وسلم على صاحب المصيبة الراتبة وصريع الدمعة الساكبة المفجوع الحزين المذبوح الطعين ومقطوع الوتين معفر الخدين مجروح الودجين دامي الوريدين ريحانة الرسول وقرة عين البتول قتيل العبرات وأسير الكربات مصباح الهدى وسفينة النجاة
يا حسين (10 مرات)
يا سيد شباب الجنة يا حجة الله على خلقه يا ابن رسول الله 
يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله (3مرات)
اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على ثار الله وابن ثاره والوتر الموتور وخازن الكتاب المسطور و وارث التوراة و الإنجيل و الزبور السلام على من نحره منحور وصدره مكسور ورأسه على القناة مشهور غريب الطفوف ,
السلام على الذي شيبه بدمه خضيب وخده تريب ورحله نهيب وهو في كربلاء شهيد غريب , السلام على سيد الشهداء وقتيل الأدعياء المقتول على الظماء غريب الغرباء مسلوب الرداء والمذبوح من القفاء مسبي النساء ومحروق الخباء مصباح الدجى والرجاء المرتجى أبا أئمة الهدى و من بكت له السماء بالدماء ,
يا حسين (10 مرات)
يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله (3 مرات)
اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على حبيب الرحمن وصاحب المصائب والأحزان غريب الأوطان والسليب العريان والذبيح العطشان ,والصلاة والسلام على من دمه غسله وشيبه قطنه والتراب كافوره ونسيج الرياح أكفانه والقناة الخطي نعشه وفي قلوب من والاه قبره ,
والصلاة والسلام على ابن رسول الله وريحانته الذي جعل الله الأئمة من ذريته والشفاء في تربته وإجابة الدعاء تحت قبته ,
يا حسين (10 مرات)
يا سيد شباب الجنة يا حجة الله على خلقه يا بن رسول الله
يا وجيها عند الله اشفع لنا عند الله (3 مرات)
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد إلهي بحق الحسين (10 مرات)
إلهي إني أتوجه إليك بحق الحسين الوجيه وجده و أبيه و أمه و أخيه و التسعة المعصومين من ذريته وبنيه فرج عنا يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله يا الله
إلهي بحق الحسين ومصيبة الحسين , إلهي بحق الحسين وغربة الحسين , إلهي بحق الحسين و عطش الحسين , إلهي بحق الحسين و بحق شبان الحسين , إلهي بحق الحسين وأنصار الحسين , إلهي بحق الحسين ورضيع الحسين , إلهي بحق الحسين و أعضاء الحسين المقطعات , إلهي بحق الحسين و الدماء السائلات , إلهي بحق الحسين و النحور المنحورات , إلهي بحق الحسين و النساء المسبيات , إلهي بحق الباكين على الحسين والقلوب المحترقة على مصاب الحسين والدموع الجارية على مصيبة الحسين وبحق الصارخين النادبين يا حسين ,إلهي فرج عنا يا الله و اكشف ما نزل بنا , ربنا اكشف عنا العذاب إنا مؤمنون (3 مرات)
اللهم انصر من نصر الدين و اخذل من خذل الدين , اللهم أيد وسدد حماة الإسلام و المسلمين , اللهم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين أبدا , اللهم لا تخرجنا من الدنيا حتى ترضى عنا ,
اللهم ارزقنا في الدنيا زيارة الحسين وفي الآخرة شفاعته واحشرنا في زمرته , اللهم قرب ثم عجل فرج مولانا صاحب الزمان واجعلنا من أنصاره وأعوانه ,
اللهم شافي كل مريض ورد كل غائب وفك كل أسير ونفس عن كل مكروب وفرج عن كل مهموم واقضي حاجة كل محتاج وحاجة كل من قرأ هذا الدعاء
اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى المؤمنين والمؤمنات 
أسألكم الدعاء لي ولكل مكروب ومهموم 


أ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

رحم الله والديش يالسيدة

----------

